# Boney Poo :/



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Is that supposed to happen? I don't know who's poo it was I guess I need to keep an eye out over the next week. I do know it WAS one of the spoo's b/c if Wonder or Howie every lays a pile that large we have a serious problem lol. Anyway there were several fairly large bone pieces in it, looked thicker so I'm gonna make an educated guess and say it was part of a chicken leg b/c it didn't look like part of a foot and thus far those are the only pieces they've tried. I didn't get to close to the poo, I just shoveled it into the pooper scooper and moved on because it was getting dark and I didn't want Nicholas to get eaten alive by 'skeeters" from his playpen. 

Is that normal? I think I read somewhere that it might be on one of the links I was looking at recently but I read a lot of stuff all at once and so some of the details are a little fuzzy. 

I am thinking Saleen might be the most likely owner of that particular poo. She ate her bone MUCH faster than the other two. I heard her crunch, crunching on it but maybe she ate bigger pieces? Should I hold the bone for her (shudders) and make her chew it more? 

I have yet to actually observe Owen poop since starting the raw with him but I am not finding any soft poos in the yard anywhere when I clean. He is quick!! I think he's been pooing when my back is turned or while I'm getting the chicken feed or something. I have found two piles right in the middle of the yard and non of our dog's poo there so I assume they are his, they look fine and healthy which I guess is good seeing as he is the only dog who's been totally switched over and we did it cold turkey for him  He also ate his bone quickly this morning with no trouble at all, I was so proud lol. 
Anyway that's off topic, what are the thoughts on the boney poo??


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yep, boney poo is normal at first. It takes a while, several months in fact, for a previously kibble fed dog to get used to digesting bone fully. You will see small bone fragments in the stool and if your poodle is anything like mine, you may have some hunger/bile pukes with some bone fragments as well. This is perfectly normal as the stomach acidity has a lot of changing to do in order to digest meat and bone instead of processed kibble. 

Mine have been eating raw for 4 months and only the past month or two have their poops been mostly bone-fragment free. If I feed a particularly bone heavy meal, some fragments might still be in there. Aside from the bone fragments, as long as stools are firm (but not too rock hard), you are on the right track.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Hummm the rock hard comment brings to mind that Saleen's poo is pretty hard already. More meat in the diet is the fix for that right if it gets to hard while she's on raw. Bone firms the poo and boneless will help loosen? I used the vegs for that before but I'm thinking I like the diet mostly without them. Higher fat meats probably loosen the stool too right so I might need to be careful with that.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yep, you got it! Just don't go too crazy with the boneless meat in the beginning. Many people would suggest only bone-in meat for the first week. I say do what works for your dogs. If you get loose stool, you know how to fix it - just feed more bone.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I just wanted to make sure that my understanding was correct.  I am holding off on boneless for the girls but Owen is getting both, though I realized today that I think I over fed him at dinner time (not that he's complaining). I maybe need to dog out the puppy scale, which is really a kitchen scale, that we used for whelping and weigh a couple of his meals so I can get an idea visually of what 2% of his body weight looks like. 

Thanks for all your info  Ugh, now I'm falling asleep at the computer lol


----------

